# Tiger Woods and Lindsey Vonn, will it last?



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Article on their relationship.

It seems unlikely that Lindsey Vonn had more than a few sex partners. Tigers probably lost count years ago. Can even remember them all?

He was a serial cheater. Will they last?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Article on their relationship.
> 
> It seems unlikely that Lindsey Vonn had more than a few sex partners. Tigers probably lost count years ago. Can even remember them all?
> 
> He was serial cheater. Will they last?


He WAS a serial cheater. He lost alot of time and money behind his last mess. So there is no way in the world this man will want to cheat on anyone.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tiger is an out of control, drooling idiot.

I used to like to watch him or at least hear about his progress, now I couldn't care less.

Hope he does change but I don't care about following his career anymore. 

I am not impressed with anyone who acts like a rabid monkey overdosing on Viagra.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

It is all about the money. She wouldn't touch his cheating azz with a ten foot pole if he worked a 15 dollar an hour job. Man I wish I was rich.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought she cheated on her husband, too. Though, maybe I just read too much online garbage.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe they have an open relationship?



treyvion said:


> He WAS a serial cheater. He lost alot of time and money behind his last mess. So there is no way in the world this man will want to cheat on anyone.


Maybe, maybe not. Addictions of any kind are very hard to drop. Even when people have lost everything, hit rock bottom, they still just can't give up those dopamine highs.

Granted, Tiger has the kind of money to buy the best in therapy and counseling, however, the danger for the rich is that they are often surrounded by "yes" men/women. Toxic people who will go along and help you justify your abhorrent behavior because it's a payday for them. 

I hope, at the very least for the sake of his children, that he gets his crap together.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Article on their relationship.
> 
> It seems unlikely that Lindsey Vonn had more than a few sex partners. Tigers probably lost count years ago. Can even remember them all?
> 
> He was serial cheater. Will they last?



It's rather doubtful. Lindsey has been worrying that Tiger would dump her for his ex wife. But Eline doesn't seem to be interested in stepping into the same river twice. Hard to blame her.

Michigan Man, what makes you think that Lindsey has had only a few sex partners? After all, she's an attractive woman and considering her lifestyle she rather had plenty of opportunity to find some harmony between the sheets.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Adriana,

Of course, I am speculating. Figure it like this:

1) While training at a high level with her then husband... what was his name Tomas? she did not have a lot of leisure time. The days were planned around skiing, running up mountains, lifting weights, etc. He was very involved in her success. While that relationship was functional she probably was with him most of the time.

Perhaps prior to the break up she might have stepped out, but with the paparazzi always at her heels, she might have been uncovered. After her marriage ended she may have slept with other men. But do you think she was swapping them constantly?

A jilted lover would have told his story to someone.

But who knows? Maybe she is voracious.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

You might be surprised. Sometimes, swingers stay together for a very long time.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Who cares?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

illwill said:


> Who cares?



:iagree:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

adriana said:


> It's rather doubtful. Lindsey has been worrying that Tiger would dump her for his ex wife. But Eline doesn't seem to be interested in stepping into the same river twice. Hard to blame her.
> 
> Michigan Man, what makes you think that Lindsey has had only a few sex partners? After all, she's an attractive woman and considering her lifestyle she rather had plenty of opportunity to find some harmony between the sheets.


At that level of money, they might decide they have no problem being with him and even allow him an open relationship format.

Personally I think after having his golf career chopped down, all the time and money he's not going to want the hassle of sneaking around. If he's doing side action, it will be known to all and he probably doesn't even want that hassle with all the ladies willing to set him up in the past.

Some of us go through it, and just want a simple old good relationship where our needs can be met.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

treyvion said:


> He WAS a serial cheater. He lost alot of time and money behind his last mess. So there is no way in the world this man will want to cheat on anyone.


He will just take it underground to avoid media scrutiny. He's too conceited with a healthy sense of entitlement to actually stop. Lindsay knows what she got herself into.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> You might be surprised. Sometimes, swingers stay together for a very long time.


Birds of a feather flock together???

Honestly they both have a huge set of balls on them.

It is only a matter of time before the horns come out and they are battling with each other.

Then the relationship will die.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Adriana,
> 
> Of course, I am speculating. Figure it like this:
> 
> ...



Actually, I have never thought about it. I found it a bit comical that you would speculate about something like this. But Michigan dudes are comical by nature, aren't they?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> He will just take it underground to avoid media scrutiny. He's too conceited with a healthy sense of entitlement to actually stop. Lindsay knows what she got herself into.


He couldn't take it underground if he wanted to. All the ladies who play that game talk, and he'd be back at square zero. They'd be trying to set him up and leverage him. After the spanking he took last time, i don't think he wants to go there.


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

A Tiger doesn't change it's stripes.


----------

